# Official Chicago Bulls @ Boston Celtics



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

vs. 








The Bulls are 16-20. They have won two in a row, 6 of the last 9 games, however,for the year, they are just 3-13 on the road. 

The Celtics are 27-10. 11-5 at home. 

TNT


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Celtics stats of interest. 

100.9 pts a game and give up just 93.6,

They shoot .489% and .356(248-696)%. 

They give up .442% and .334%. 

They our rebound their opponent by just 0.3 a game. 

Paul Pierce 18.4
Ray Allen 16.4
Kevin Garnett 15.0
Rajon Rondo 14.0
Kendrick Perkins 12.4
Rasheed Wallace 10.2

Kendrick Perkins leads the team in rebounding with 8.2 and with blocks with 2.03. 

Rajon Rondo leads the team in assists with 9.7 a game. 
_*
Note: Garnett and Wallace will not play. They will be missing 25.2 pts a game! *_


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

chicago gets boston without Garnett... what a quinkie dink


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chicago Bulls stats of interest

93.6 pts a game and give up 97.3. 

They shoot .438% and .338(137-405)%

They give up .440% and .332%. 

They out rebound their opponent by 2.7 a game. 

Derrick Rose 18.6
Luol Deng 17.4
John Salmons 13.3
Joakim Noah 11.0

Joakim Noah leads the team in rebounding with 12.2 a game and is tied with Tyrus Thomas in blocks with 1.69. 

Derrick Rose leads the team in assists with 6 a game.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Get ready for an ovetime game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I have read in various NBA boards on the internet that Bulls fans say the celtic team is basically the same team we faced in the playoffs. Then celtic fans reply quickly that we dont have Gordon. True, we dont, but we have Deng. And Salmons doesn't have a groin injury either. 

This is winnable, however, we have played so poorly on the road all year long! It will take big games from everyone to pull off the upset.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

What also works in the Bulls favor is that the Celtics are playing their second game on a back to back, the Bulls have really hit some nice spots in the schedule and have taken advantage of home games against turds, games against Turds period, and tired teams. 

The big challenge will come after the Wizards game, a long road trip out west could spell DOOM!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

very good discussion before the game with Barkley saying Arenas contract should not be tore up. He is right, however, in saying that big time stars get by with crap. He even brought himself up! 

He views this as Washington trying to cut his contact to save money since the team sucks anyway. 

He also didnt defend Arenas actions, but questioned if it was worth 90 million dollars over.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson is blocked


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pierce scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the spin move


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng to Gibson down low gets blocked jump ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ray misses a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with a jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Scalabrine drives for two.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose answers for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ray with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah drives, perkins fouls him. 

FTA splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the drive, scores and is fouled. 

FTA misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng drives, allen fouls him. 

FTA made both 11-6 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses, Gibson dunks in the miss! 13-6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This is the 5th game in 7 days for the Celtics


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng drives and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice start 15-6 Bulls! 

Bulls 67%, Celtics 33%. 

Bulls look sharp, Celtics look disinterested.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls were 16-20 last year at this time


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah drives and scores with the left handed lay up 17-7.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the long jumper! 19-9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose on the break drives into 3 guys, gets fouled.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT and Salmons is in. TT travels.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Perkins scores in close.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose just got his second foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the jumper. 21-12.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big Baby in the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller with the long jumper. 23-14


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller drives, misses TT dunks in the miss


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich on the break for 2. 27-18


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice block by JJ


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the lay up!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of 1. Bulls lead 29-18

Bulls 57% Celtics 41%

Bulls 14-9 in rebounds

Deng 8, Rondo 7, Hinrich 6.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas steals drives the length of the court, gets fouled 

FTA splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses two in row


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ with the charge.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo in the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson blocks pierce!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for 3!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pierce for 3 33-25 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls crashed the boards for 4 shots, missed them all!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose charges! His 3rd foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas drives the length of the court misses in close, rebounds, misses again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson shot in and out


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Davis is fouled by Gibson


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:29 35-29 Bulls

Chicago is 2-13 this quarter. 

Bulls 21-16 in rebounding Thomas has 6. 

Deng leads all scorers with 10.


----------



## JPTurbo (Jan 8, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> Rose charges! His 3rd foul


What kind of crap was this call?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits again! 5-5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JPTurbo said:


> What kind of crap was this call?


It was crap call.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng at the foul line

FTA hits both 39-29 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Perkins gets blocked twice in a row


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:52 39-31 Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the left handed jump hook.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Scalabrine for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

R Allen scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng gets fouled by Pierce. 

FTA makes both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah is fouled by Scalabrine, his 3rd.

FTA made both 45-36


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the layup


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Houce for 3. 47-39 Halftime


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 44% Celtics 42%. 

Deng 16, no one from Boston is in double figures. 

Rose played just 8:15 in the first half.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

anything happened to Rose? he hasn't been on the floor for awhile.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> anything happened to Rose? he hasn't been on the floor for awhile.


Three fouls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I'll take it! Eight pt lead at halftime with Rose limited in minutes. Ya, baby!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls had 22 pts in the paint and 9 offensive rebounds


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Get it done Bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with a jumper. 49-41


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Scalabrine fouls Rose trying to pick up Derricks 4th foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 3! 54-43


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses the floater, Noah crashes the board, is called for the foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8:59 54-47 Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng banks in a shot in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the floater. 58-47


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the jumper! Time out Boston. 60-47.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah misses a jumper Deng called for the foul on the fta


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson fouls Pierce, his 4th foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the jumper stops Bostons 6-0 run. 

62-52


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson is blocked by Perkins


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses one


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pierce is blocked! Team block


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to Noah to Deng on the break. Deng is fouled

FTA made both 64-56 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the short jumper bulls back up by 10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng blocks Pierce


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

1:31 66-61 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas misses in close, Miller rebounds and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses a lay up TT dunks in the miss


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of 3 70-63 Bulls. 

Bulls 43%, Boston 46%. 

Bulls 39-31 rebounding. 

Deng 20, Rondo 15, Pierce 14, Gibson 12, Hinrich 11.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Boston has been playing more aggressive in defense the last few minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT takes an awful shot, missed


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

noah to Salmons for the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

house for 3. 72-67


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT is fouled on a lay up attempt. 

FTA missed both...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits again! 7-9 

74-67 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is fouled 

FTA splits the pair. Bulls up 8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Perkins for 2 and is fouled by Miller. 

FTA missed


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is blocked in the drive.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng Scores again 8-10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, Gibson rebounds, Noah calls time as Gibson hit the floor.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper! 79-71


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the steal, Noah dunks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the drive and scores over Perkins


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:24 83-77 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose passes to Gibson for the dunk. Bulls up 8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is fouled on the drive. 

FTA splits the pair, bulls up 9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pierce for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dengs shot is in and out


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses the floater


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson blocks Pierce


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to Noah, Noah is fouled

FTA made them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

rose with the lay up! Bulls up 10

1:48 left.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rose!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rose with a beautiful move there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah is fouled in a pass attempt to Hinrich

FTA made them both Bulls up 11.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the left handed jump hook.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with a left handed lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win 96-83!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Victory! Not too shabby...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I know we beat a tired, injured team, but we have to win games like this. Nice win.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls remaining 3 against Washington, GS, and Clippers so a chance at 500. but knowing how we've been this season, we'll lose all 3


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Pic of the night:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice game. Aggressive, pretty mistake free all in all, and a win. Mistake free for the Bulls that is.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Feels great to watch us win in Boston, even if they're missing a certain hall of famer


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Feels great to watch us win in Boston, even if they're missing a certain hall of famer


Dont forget they where also missing the Bull killer.. Wallace.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Gotta give the Bulls some credit here, especially Deng for stepping up when nobody else had it going. 

Boston is banged up, sure, but they are still a damn good team even without KG and Sheed. Basically this same group of players took Orlando to 7 games in the 2nd round of the playoffs. And don't underestimate Rondo and Perkins, who are well above-average players at PG and C.

I don't buy the tired excuse one bit. They destroyed New Jersey the night before and everyone logged under 30 minutes each. That's no different than having a normal practice session.

This Bulls team just boggles my mind. They get road wins at CLE and BOS, and home wins against ORL and ATL. That means they've beaten the 4 best teams in the East! And they lose home games to teams like SAC and NJ. Doesn't make any sense. On the fair side though, we were pretty banged up against NJ if I recall, and somewhat against SAC. As I stated before the season started, this team is not build to withstand injuries. At full strength, we're not too shabby.


----------

